# Brian Workman, portland OR



## spatulahunter (Oct 26, 2006)

I have studied hakko ryu jujutsu in Michigan for the last 3 or 4 years and i just moved to portland Oregon. I have heard that there is a shihan here named Brian Workman. I have searched the phone books and the internet and i have not been able to find any contact information whatsoever.I have tried contacting the head of the organization off of their website to see if they could get me some info but the email address is invalid. Im not even entirely certain if he stil teaches or even lives in this area. If anybody has any information about him or any Hakko ryu in the portland area i would be very greatful.

Thanks, 
dan cavanaugh


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 27, 2006)

hi spatula hunter.

i own a studio in hillsboro (about 20 minutes west).  i haven't heard that name, but will ask around.  it's a small community, so if he's practiced in the last twenty years i'll know a fella who knows a fella, ya know?

and welcome to oregon.


----------



## spatulahunter (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you i really appreciate it. I actually saw your schools name in the phone book when i was looking for his i believe =). What styles do you practice at your school?


----------



## yamabushiPDX (Nov 12, 2007)

spatulahunter said:


> I have studied hakko ryu jujutsu in Michigan for the last 3 or 4 years and i just moved to portland Oregon. I have heard that there is a shihan here named Brian Workman. I have searched the phone books and the internet and i have not been able to find any contact information whatsoever.I have tried contacting the head of the organization off of their website to see if they could get me some info but the email address is invalid. Im not even entirely certain if he stil teaches or even lives in this area. If anybody has any information about him or any Hakko ryu in the portland area i would be very greatful.
> 
> Thanks,
> dan cavanaugh




Dan:

I was forwarded your inquiry from a fellow Shihan in LA.  My name is Gordon Kiyokawa and I reside in Vancouver, Wa.  I was a student of Shihan Workman for the past 19 years.  Unfortunately, Shihan Workman past away from a car accident in March.  

I am currently instructing a few students at this time and could be interested in taking another on.  Please let me know some of your background as well as who your instructor was in Michigan.

Sincerely,

Gordon Kiyokawa


----------

